
To everything there is a season – 8tracks streaming service shutting down - massanishi
https://medium.com/@davidporter/to-everything-there-is-a-season-edbb59671403
======
massanishi
His story speaks on multiple good points: startup lessons, music loyalty,
subscription vs ads, different content discovery methods, and how Spotify
dominates today.

------
exlurker
Tip for medium haters on Firefox: Click the link, ignore the popups, hit F9.

